# big bonefish, help guess-stimate its weight!!



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

looks 10 to12 lbs to me...all depends where u caught him. need more info to give u an exact weight...  nice fish!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice fish!!!

Alex, it looks like one of those tailers you had multiple shots at on my skiff months ago. Lol


----------



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

all i can tell u is that we fished a spot with saltwater n mangroves
im never fishing without my weight scale, ever again!!!
my biggest bone was 14lbs and ive handled a whole lotta ten pounders with the occassional 11, 12, 13, and one 14
guessing im gona have to try and catch her again to achieve some clossure...wish me luck ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Sweet!


----------

